# Uber’s Now Renting Cars to Pax



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*Uber is now letting people rent entire cars from the app*
By Matt McFarland, CNN Business​

Washington, DC (CNN)Uber launched car rentals in its app nationwide Wednesday, and will launch a valet service next month in DC to drive them to customers.

The car rental program, called Uber Rent, will offer in-app bookings from brands like Avis and Hertz, according to Uber.

Prices will be set by the rental companies, Uber said, and it will take a cut of the bookings, similar to how traveling booking sites operate.

There has been a shortage of rentals cars in the US after rental companies sold off much of their idle fleets early in the Covid-19 pandemic.

Uber believes it can attract customers to reserve rentals cars with it by streamlining the experience with a decluttered look following feedback from user testing. It also said it will initially offer a 10% rebate on all bookings with Uber Cash, money that can be spent on Uber's app for other purchases. The company didn't say how long the 10% discount will last for.










Its competitor Lyft began offering car rentals in its app in 2019 and has expanded in 15 states and the District of Columbia through a partnership with the car rental company Sixt.

Uber's valet service will launch in DC next month, and Uber said it plans to expand driving cars to customers nationwide later this year. The price for valet service will be similar to the cost of an on-demand ride, according to a spokesman who declined to offer more specifics.

Rental deliveries can be contactless given social distancing concerns. Uber said it will develop authentication methods like using a PIN code to make sure only the customer can access their vehicle. (DC, where Uber will launch Uber Valet, has seen an increase in auto thefts this year.)

Valet drivers will be drawn from anyone on Uber's platform who is over 25, opted into its "Work Hub" program, and joined the Avis Preferred membership program. Tips can be left for Valet drivers.

Uber made the car rental announcement during an event Wednesday that unveiled new products, including a way to book rides to vaccines in its app.









Uber is now letting people rent entire cars from the app


Uber launched car rentals in its app nationwide Wednesday, and will launch a valet service next month in DC to drive them to customers.




www.cnn.com


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Makes sense from the branding perpective of Uber corp..........but is there enough money in it ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> Uber said it plans to expand driving cars to customers nationwide later this year.


Will Uber require customers to endure a background check first?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

When I first heard about this on the news this morning I thought a driver came with the car. An all day Uber. And I thought, well that's getting close to down right human trafficking. I was happy to find out that it was just the car being rented.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

They'll likely have a driver drop off the rental car then send an Uber driver to take the rental driver back to the car rental place.

Effectively making Uber the customer.

I wonder how much Uber will charge itself and if the Uber driver is going to get paid one dollar or two.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Smells like desperation on Uber's part. High competition, low margin business bolt-on that looks good to investors, but adds nothing to bottom line value.

Uber 2019 - "We're the future of self-driving cars that will disrupt all of human transportation."

Uber 2021 - "Never mind. Need a rental from Hertz?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> They'll likely have a driver drop off the rental car then send an Uber driver to take the rental driver back to the car rental place.
> 
> Effectively making Uber the customer.
> 
> I wonder how much Uber will charge itself and if the Uber driver is going to get paid one dollar or two.


Or , have a driver pick up the car. Wash it. Wax it. Change the oil . . . vaccumit. Top it off with gas . . . . for 36 cents a mile. . . .


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣😘


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Whatever their cut is is almost 100% profit besides paying the driver to drive it to the customer. There is really no overhead or business expenses


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The margins in the big corp rental business are razor thin. Think Avis, Hertz, National, Budget...etc...etc.....

On top of that they are all mostly owned by the AUTO MANUFACTURERS, who allocate their inventory to them layered with special terms and pricing agreements. Uber would need to overcome that huge advantage that the nationals have, before they got their wheels turning IMHO.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Whatever their cut is is almost 100% profit besides paying the driver to drive it to the customer. There is really no overhead or business expenses


And this is the Uber way! Offload as much of the responsibility and costs to other parties and just sit back and rake it in (well, bleed it out in the case of these companies).

The thing in the article that most interests me is this "Uber cash". What kind of phony bologna Monopoly money is this? Is Dara's face on the bills??


----------

